# Toro 621 QZE



## RobbyY (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi, I am a new member and just picked up a used Toro 621 QZE in a great condition. All the parts appear to be in good running order. According to the owner, the oil and spark plug have been changed. However, before I start using this machine, I would like to know what else I should do to prepare it such that it will perform well during this coming winter and the following seasons. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do a search under my name for "Snowblower Checklist".


----------



## RobbyY (Oct 28, 2021)

The seller also gave me a small bottle of fuel stabilizer. It's been opened since early 2020. Any idea how long an open bottle of stablizer would still be effective?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Relax. You're fine. The stabilizer is supposed to be stable. 

You didn't say which brand of stabilizer. Best to read the bottle instruction or go online and check out the manufacturer's recommendation. 

RTFM - Read The Fabulous Manual 

Or, just stick around. The Sea Foam Fans will be joining in shortly with their favorite fuel cocktail recommendations.


----------



## RobbyY (Oct 28, 2021)

OK, great, thanks


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

RobbyY said:


> OK, great, thanks


Welcome to SBF Robby. Check the rubber paddles for wear. There is a hole punched into one of the upper corners on each paddle and if the hole is gone, the paddles are worn enough to warrant replacement. Typically, the scraper bar is replaced at the same time.
Removing the side plate and inspecting the belt for fraying is also recommended. Having spare paddles, scraper bar, belt and clutch cable will help with an emergency break down.
Good luck, enjoy your new machine.


----------



## RobbyY (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks, very helpful hints. Will do all these before snow comes..


----------

